# Police Officer John Falcone



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer John Falcone

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Poughkeepsie City Police Department
New York*
End of Watch: Friday, February 18, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 18 years
*Badge Number:* 22
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Friday, February 18, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Committed suicide
Officer John Falcone was shot and killed after responding to a shots fired call on Main Street.

He was just over a block away when he received the call and when he arrived at the scene he encountered a man holding a 3-year-old child and waving a gun. The suspect fled, still holding the child, with Officer Falcone in pursuit.

Officer Falcone was able to rescue the child from the man and handed the child to a bystander before engaging in a struggle with the suspect as other officers arrived at the scene. During the struggle Officer Falcone was fatally shot in the head before the man committed suicide.

The subject's wife was found in a nearby car suffering from a fatal gunshot wound to the head.

Officer Falcone had served with the Poughkeepsie Police Department for 18 years. He is survived by his parents.

Agency Contact Information
Poughkeepsie City Police Department
62 Civic Center Plaza
Poughkeepsie, NY 12601

Phone: (845) 451-4000

_*Please contact the Poughkeepsie City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Truly heroic actions. Rest in Peace Officer Falcone.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace Officer Falcone


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

RIP


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Rest in Peace Officer Falcone.


----------

